# تجهيز الورشة الطبية بالادوات واجهزة المعاير بالتفصيل



## المهندس السنيدي (23 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني الكرام اضع ما بين ايديكم اهم الاشياء التي تحتاج اليها الورشة الطبيبة وهي كالتالي :- 


اولا ادوات الفك والتركيب : 
ويمكن اختيارهـــا من هذا الكاتلوج وهي متوفرة بالسوق 

http://www.draper.co.uk/catalogue/index.html


ثانيا : ادوات القياس والمعايرة للاجهزة الطبية وهي كالتالي :- 


*Defibrillator/Transcutaneous Paceer Analyzers-**Pacemaker Analyzer-**Electrosurgery Analyzers-**Infusion Devise Analyzer-**Electrical Safety Analyzers-**Ultrasound Transducer Leakage Tester-**Non-Invasive Blood Pressure Simulator-**Patient Simulators-**Controller-**Fetal Simulator-**Pulse Oximeter Simulator-**Gas Flow Analyzers-**Pressure Meters-**Automation Solutions-**Incubator Analyzer-**Oxygen Analyzer*​ 

ثالثا : اثاث الورشة من طاولا خاصة للتصليح ومكاتب المهندسين وخطوط الانترنت مع الكومبيوترات ​ 
رابعا : مستودع قطع الغيار والذي يشمل الرفوف الخاصة لتخزين قطع الغيار للاجهزة الطبية ​ 
خامسا : المكتبة الطبية والتي تحتوي على كتيبات التشغيل والصيانة وكذالك الكتب الطبية والمجلات ذات العلاقة بالهندسة الطبية ​ 


كما يجب الورشة الطبية الى عدد اجزاء وهي كالتالي : ​ 
قسم استقبال الاجهزة المعطوبة 
قسم الصيانة والتصليح 
قسم خاص للصيانة الدورية 
قسم خاص بالاجهزة التي تنتظر قطع غيار 
قسم خاص للاجهزة الجديدة 
مخزن قطع الغيار 
مكتب رئيس الورشة 
.... الخ ​ 





شكرا ​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 يناير 2011)

*ادارة الاجهزة الطبية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز مشاركتك جميلة جدا وهي التفاتة مهمة حول تجهزيات ورشة الاجهزة الطبية و اود ان اضيف ان عملية ادارة الاجهزة الطبية اصبحت تشمل ما يلي:
1- وضع الاحتياج للاجهزة بالنسبة للمستشفيات والمؤسسات الصحية.
2- وضع المواصفات الخاصة بالاجهزة الطبية.
3- العمل على اعداد عقود التجهيز.
4- متابعة وصول الاجهزة بعد التعاقد.
5- متابعة نصب الاجهزة بعد وصولها الى المؤسسة المستفيدة.
6- متابعة الصيانة الدورية لهذه الاجهزة من قبل الشركة المجهزة لتجنب حصول الاعطال المفاجئة التي قد توقف العمل في المؤسسة الصحية.
7- متابعة استجابة الشركات المجهزة لاعمال الصيانة المطلوبة في حال حدوث الاعطال.
8- العمل على تدريب الملاكات الهندسية من اجل اعدادهم لاستلام الاجهزة عند انتهاء مدد الضمان.
9- العمل على الحصول على المخططات الهندسية والكتولكات وكل ما يفيد في عملية الصيانة.
10- العمل على طلب المواد الاحتياطية الخاصة بكل جهاز وحسب الحاجة.
من خلال ما ورد اعلاه نجد ان عملية الصيانة او الورشة الهندسية اصبحت احد اقسام هذه الادارة العامة المتخصصة في ادارة الاجهزة الطبية 
مع تحياتي​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع وتسلموا.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

والله موضوع مهم الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم 

وسوف اقوم بتحديث الموضوع بشكل افضل ان شا ءالله


----------



## haedar alrobae (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا من كل قلبي


----------



## nehadd (11 فبراير 2011)

الى الاخ المهندس السيندي شكرا لمعلومات القيمة قد تكون لم تاتي بشي جديد ولكن كثيرا ما اشاهد نقص كبير مما ذكرت اعلاه في المستشفى التي اعمل بها أخوك ن ه ا د شششششككككككككككككررررررررررااااااااااا


----------

